
US billionaire Douglas Tompkins dies in kayak accident in Chile - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-35048095
======
DrScump
previously posted from the Guardian:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701981)

